# Getting hot outside - what do you pay for beer?



## Don2222 (Jun 20, 2016)

Hello
The title read - How Much do you pay for beer?
It was changed when moved to Inglenook, I do not know why?
Anyway.
Got 18 bottles on Sale for $9.99 --Reg $13.99
$9.99 / 18 = 55.55 Cents per beer in bottles!
See pic below:
Click pic to Enlarge:


----------



## johneh (Jun 20, 2016)

I wish in Ontario beer is sold only in beer stores by the government
and they charge an arm and both legs . ( need the other one to carrier the beer )
The cheapest right at the moment that I have found is 24 Bottles 355 ml. for 32$
I buy from the craft people a 60 l keg is 105 $ and is equal to 6 cases of 24
Do Not ask which brewery as I get a special price because I have been making
my beer there for the last 25 years


----------



## Highbeam (Jun 22, 2016)

9-12$ for a 6 pack of good bottled or canned beer. Cans or bottles doesn't matter, I actually prefer cans of good beer.

About 15$ for a 12 pack of bottles of my "regular" beer that is relatively heavy. Deschutes mirror pond. I always have some.

8-11$ per growler (1/2 gallon) of beer unavailable in cans/bottles.

I don't buy boat beer. Or other low quality water beer. Life is too short to waste it on swill like that. If I just want to get high, liquor is quicker.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jun 22, 2016)

My prices are about like Highbeam's, and my rationale is the same.

I really don't drink that much, so good beer isn't a budget breaker anyway


----------



## peakbagger (Jun 22, 2016)

Lately I tend to drink more Woodchuck cider, but when I do beer its usually local microbrews.  I avoid Spud and Swiller if at all possible.


----------



## jharkin (Jun 26, 2016)

Adios Pantalones said:


> My prices are about like Highbeam's, and my rationale is the same.
> 
> I really don't drink that much, so good beer isn't a budget breaker anyway



+2.  I like and drink a lot of German, Belgian, etc  imports.   Some microbrews as well but I dont like IPA and it seems like 90% of microbrews are IPA   (will the microbrew IPA bubble ever burst and brewers notice the other 10,000 beer styles?  inquiring minds want to know).   So I average >$10 a sixer....

I  wouldnt drink "flavored water"  (aka Bud, Coors, Miller)   if you where paying me.


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Jun 27, 2016)

My staples are Yuengling and Labatts Blue.

24 of Yuengling is $18-22
30 of Blue is $18-21

I drink a lot of beer in the summer, whiskey in the cooler months.

My heritage is German.  It is impossible for 2 family members to start talking without beers in hand.  Plus, have of my summer is spent looking at this view.  How can you not have a beer?


----------



## Ashful (Jun 27, 2016)

I prefer the Tripels and the Quads, so usually $110 - $140 per case.  If I treat myself to a barrel aged case, then up to $200/ea.

I do not believe there is a true 100% barely grain beer on the market much under $50/case.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 7acres (Jun 27, 2016)

Highbeam said:


> 9-12$ for a 6 pack of good bottled or canned beer. Cans or bottles doesn't matter, I actually prefer cans of good beer.
> 
> About 15$ for a 12 pack of bottles of my "regular" beer that is relatively heavy. Deschutes mirror pond. I always have some.
> 
> ...



Sheesh, are you guys allowed to home brew?


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Jun 27, 2016)

I like the stouts and the bocks. Mostly black. Nothing any good under $40 a case. Dogfish head 90 minute IPA is around $55 but can go as high as $200 for the 120 minute IPA at 18% ABV (i dont usually like IPAS but this one is very good as well as Weyerbacher double simcoe)  and Weyerbacher insanity is $85 a case. Since iv been drinking the good stuff i cant drink anything with "lite" after the name or most of the major brands either.


----------



## kennyp2339 (Jun 28, 2016)

18 pack of miller lite cans $18.18 after tax.


----------



## Highbeam (Jun 28, 2016)

7acres said:


> Sheesh, are you guys allowed to home brew?



Oh yes. In addition to the tasty purchased beer I also homebrew and have on tap right now an Deschutes obsidian stout clone and a really nice cranberry hard cider. The stout is a little much for these warm summer months but the cider fits right in. Those brews have materials costs of just about 30$ for 5 gallons which comes out to 75 cents per 16 ounce pint.

Just last night I picked up an 8.99$ per 6 pack pale ale from Freemont Brewing in WA and a 13.99$ 12 pack of Deschutes mirror pond pale ale from Oregon.


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Jun 28, 2016)

7acres said:


> Sheesh, are you guys allowed to home brew?



Home brewing is pretty big.


----------



## cableman (Jun 28, 2016)

Love beer for sure, i have a folder on my phone just for different beers i try! I mix crap beer with good stuff. 36 pack of millerlite is 23.99 or 24.99 plus tax/dep, all day ipa 15 pack is 19.99 or higher depending where i go. Im good for 50-60 bucks a week for the wife and I!


----------



## begreen (Jun 28, 2016)

We'll be home brewing today. I just bottled up a batch of chardonay and am about to make my first cherry wine with an abundant pie cherry harvest. But first comes a summer ale. Thinking of making a blueberry pale or cream ale. Then next will be Belgian Dubbel which I want to have ready for the fall. That will bring me up to cider season. 

We buy beers too, prices are the same as Highbeam reported. Usually we go for something in the $7.99-$8.99 range for a six pack and sometimes something more expensive as a treat. There are so many good breweries and microbreweries around that it is sometimes overwhelming. Just had a Deschutes -The Abyss which is a very dark imperial stout. Personally I didn't really like it. It lacked subtlety and the bourbon barrel aging was wasted due to the strong tastes of molasses. We still have some home-brewed milk stout that I think is much better.


----------



## Highbeam (Jun 28, 2016)

begreen said:


> Just had a Deschutes -The Abyss which is a very dark imperial stout. Personally I didn't really like it. It lacked subtlety and the bourbon barrel aging was wasted due to the strong tastes of molasses. We still have some home-brewed milk stout that I think is much better.



The abyss is a bit too dark and alcoholic for my tastes as well. Had to try it though.


----------



## begreen (Jun 28, 2016)

Highbeam said:


> Had to try it though.


Yes indeed. What we put ourselves through in the name of science!


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Jun 28, 2016)

Once you have had the good stuff theres no going back. I used to like rolling rock, still have a few bottles i cant give away. Everything "lite" taste like lightly flavored water. You can get some pretty good stuff for just $1.50 a bottle like Sam adams cream stout or Troegs double bock.


----------



## fbelec (Aug 30, 2016)

Don2222 said:


> Got 18 bottles on Sale for $9.99 --Reg $13.99
> $9.99 / 18 = 55.55 Cents per beer in bottles!



used to drink the rock but know all different types but i do have to say don that is cheap. i don't think there is anything around here for that cheap of a price. drink up


----------



## Ashful (Sep 1, 2016)

"cheap" should never be a consideration when purchasing your vices, whether it be beer, Scotch, or cigars.  It's not broccoli, so you damn well better buy the flavor you enjoy best.


----------



## iamlucky13 (Sep 1, 2016)

Usually $7-8 per 6 pack, or $12-15 per 12 pack, so $1-1.33 per drink. I also occasionally buy a 22 oz. of something I want to try, usually for anywhere from $4 to $12 per bottle, but obviously my expectations are equivalent to a fine wine when paying the higher end of the scale.

My view on the mass-market pilsner style "American" lagers like Coors and Pabst is if people enjoy drinking them, that's fine by me. If it's free and what the folks I'm hanging out with are drinking, I'll have one, too.

When I'm paying, however, I spend the extra money on a craft beer. I figure it's cheaper, since I get more than twice as much enjoyment for twice the price.

I have 2/3 the gear necessary to home brew, but never have the time to start a batch.


----------



## iamlucky13 (Sep 1, 2016)

Highbeam said:


> The abyss is a bit too dark and alcoholic for my tastes as well. Had to try it though.



Just like some of the IPA drinkers have moods where they want the absolute hoppiest brew they can get their hands on, I occasionally get in the mood for the absolute darkest, thickest stout I can find. It's been a while since I've tried an Abyss, so I don't remember how it compares, but right now the definition of the color black for me is Howe Sound's (small British Columbia brewery) fall seasonal "Pothole Filler."



jharkin said:


> +2. I like and drink a lot of German, Belgian, etc imports. Some microbrews as well but I dont like IPA and it seems like 90% of microbrews are IPA (will the microbrew IPA bubble ever burst and brewers notice the other 10,000 beer styles? inquiring minds want to know).



Out here on the west coast, the IPA obsession has moderated. They're still probably close to 1/2 the content of a typical store's selection, but since you can't have a successful grocery store in the Pacific NW without several dozen varieties of craft beers, there's always a halfway decent selection of choices.


----------



## fbelec (Sep 2, 2016)

the bar i was at the other night was giving out samples of a ipa. i'm not a ipa guy but i don't know if i don't try. i usually am not a fan of ipa because of the bitterness. in my exp. ipa=a lot of hops=bitter. got to try goose island ipa. not bad lots of hop flavor but not the bitterness.


----------



## Lake Girl (Sep 2, 2016)

We've got some Honkers (Goose Island) fans in our house but they're pretty eclectic on what they try.  Still trying to track down Polygamy Porter from Wasatch.  We tried it in Salt Lake, got the T-shirts for some of our boys.  We were told it was available near home so didn't pick up any as we had a pretty full load already.  Not available here till the fall apparently...

Any beer on the front deck is a good beer though...


----------



## Ashful (Sep 2, 2016)

Goose Island makes some decent brews, most notably their saison, Sophie.  Also worth a try are Mathilda, and Pepe Nero for the Belgian dark crowd. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jrems (Sep 4, 2016)

Hi guys, I run a Homebrew store. I can make beer as cheap as 20 cents per 12oz. Most of the time to make something good is $.40-.80 cents a beer as long as you buy all the ingredients in bulk. If any other home brewers out there need anything pm me


----------

